# First smoke for the Double Decker Mini-WSM (DDMW)



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

For the past three days I have been home with a cold that I caught from my son that he brought home from his mom's after spring break. I'm the kind that goes nuts sitting around being sick so late yesterday I modified another tamale pot for the mini-wsm. I decided this morning that I was not well enough to go to work, but well enough to smoke the cheesus I received for my birthday. So I loaded the 12" AMNTS with apple and commenced the first smoke in the DDMW.













8595349758_c9d3e8a875_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 27, 2013


















8638296252_c5f9b756c9_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013






Starting with the square on the left: Gouda, (4) chunks Tillamook pepper jack, Habanero jack, Jack, and Jalepeno havarti













8638300662_d3464678e8_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013


















8638300076_bfe678d9be_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013






Smoking away, Can't see it but there's TBS coming out the top. Cell phone doesn't pick it up!!! More to come in a few hours.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## sqwib (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice, hope you feel better.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Case,

How funny. I'm home sick today too, but started marinating 2" thick pork chops and made a compound cornichon butter to top them with in between naps.

Hope you are feeling better soon, and that your convalescent cheese smoke goes well.

Clarissa


----------



## seenred (Apr 10, 2013)

Lookin' good so far, DS!  Sorry to hear your under the weather, hope ya get feelin' better soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

Smoking makes everything better! So after 2.5 hours I pulled the cheese. Just for kicks I monitored the temps of the smoker. I put a probe at the bottom and a probe at top. They were within 2 degrees of each other the whole smoke, with the lower one being lower. It is 56* outside and the smoker temp rose to 70* by the 1 hour mark. I put a pan of cold water in and the temp dropped to 64* By the time I pulled the cheese the temp was back up to 70*. 

Unfortunately the phone camera doesn't pick up the color change in the cheese as good as my big camera does. So the picture doesn't show the true color as its all quite a bit darker. Cheese is loose wrapped and resting in the fridge. I'll vac-pac it later tonight. Let the wait begin!













8638636134_b0b22015e1_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 10, 2013)

Bless your little heart Dirt!  Hope you feel better soon!

Cheese looks great!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Case,
> 
> How funny. I'm home sick today too, but started marinating 2" thick pork chops and made a compound cornichon butter to top them with in between naps.
> 
> ...


2" thick chops! Holy Mole those are huge!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bless your little heart Dirt!  Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Cheese looks great!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat! I probably could have gone to work but I choose not to push it!


----------



## themule69 (Apr 10, 2013)

i love me some smoked cheese. i never run out. i can't wait 2 weeks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





happy smoken.

david


----------

